# Hammer Hunter Review By Lard



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I sold my first hammer hunter this week, and Lard from a few of the catapult forums has kindly done a video review for me. I'm not sure if he is on here so I thought I'd post it up myself for all to see: 




Thanks once again Alan.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

its always nice to be appreciated isnt it, nice vid, very nice ss


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

And that catty is still in my top 3 catty's, I've got over 30 and if im target shooting this along with my Axiom is the one I go for . 
Its a fantastic catty ya done well Jim .


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice!

Bill


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Update update update . 
This is still in my all time top 3 . Lovin it


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I have used Lards Hammer Hunter. I have to say right out of the box shoots just beautifully. A very clever design, well made.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, this is an old thread, I've just realised I've been making them Hammer Hunter for almost a year now. Glad you liked it too Toddy


----------

